
Crytek haven't paid their employees in Bulgaria in 3 months - cryteksofia
Crytek haven&#x27;t paid their employees in Bulgaria in 3 months and all workers in that office are currently owed 3 full salaries. The company is not looking to pay these salaries any time soon and have spent the last few months lying about the availability of this money in order to keep as many employees as possible.<p>The Yerli brothers (Avni, Cevat and Faruk) are now looking at the second delay in the last 6 months (after finishing up a delay of 2 months just before the current one) and the third payment delay in the last two years.<p>The former director of the Sofia studio, Vesselin Handjiev, left several months ago and the studio is entirely at the mercy of Crytek Frankfurt&#x27;s leadership, which has proved to be unsuccessful in stemming the current bleeding for 6 months.<p>Anyone who has an offer or is otherwise considering joining Crytek is advised to steer their ship elsewhere, as the current situation is rumored to apply to all studios within the company, even after the closure and selling off of several of the Crytek studios around the world.
======
Huhty
Takes courage to stand up to them publicly like this. Good on you and best of
luck in resolving this shitty situation.

------
deutronium
Wow, that's disgraceful, I hope they sort it out.

------
st3v3r
This is when governments need to step in and just seize the property of those
who ran the companies. If their employees don't deserve pay, then neither do
the owners.

~~~
fred_is_fred
No actually it's not. It's when an orderly court-mandated bankruptcy
proceeding begins, because if they owe employees you can be sure they owe
others as well.

~~~
true_religion
Salaries are unsecured so employees get paid last in bankruptcy. I think he is
calling for them to be paid first.

~~~
dhelgason
In some parts of the world salaries go first, as they should. Don't know about
Bulgaria though.

------
thrwythrwy
just sue their asses off!

